# Better Ratio Rack and Pinion



## rob_szma1212 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good rack and pinion that has a tighter ratio. I know suspension has lots to do with steering feel, but I would like start with a little more response with a better ratio. Over the past week, I have felt my steering becoming a little looser. I have brand new outer tie rod ends, brand new wheel hub assemblies and have new tires balanced and aligned. I can feel a knotchy feeling through the wheel when turning it +-5 degrees between 45 and 60mph. With car off and shaking the wheel back and forth I hear a knock and can feel the same knotchy sensation in both tires when I put my hand on them while somebody turns the wheel. This leads me to believe its the rack and pinion or inner tie rod ends under the boot. I have only seen them sell that as an assembly though. By the way, no leaks or boot rips at all. So prob time to upgrade. Input is much appreciated. 2006 M6 GTO.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

At one time Pedders had a quicker ratio rack, but was pricey.
Do a search for Pedders dealers to get the info.

Larry


----------

